# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع از الان برای کنکور

## Mahdinv

سلام دوستان من امسال کنکور دارم‌و این‌ چند وقت به دلیل مشکلات روحی و روانی هیچی نخوندم
اما خب سره کلاس همرو گرفتم‌و واقعا هوشو یادگیریم حرف نداره
رشتمم تجربیه و میخواستم بخونم از الان با تلاش مضاعف میشه به رشته های تاپ رسید؟
نمیخوام‌امید و انگیزه علکی کلیشه ای باشه
حقیقتو بگین خب رقابت خیلی سخته
و اگر‌ میشه برنامه خوب سراغ دارین؟ 
و اینکه با آزمونا برم‌جلو یا از اول شروع کنم؟ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## anis79

از اول شروع کن ایه الهی نازل نشده همه از فلان تاریخ باید بخونن بسم الله شروع کن میشه اگر نشد هم پایه خوبی برای سال بعد داری

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_والا من سه سال انجمنم قبلشم کاربر مهمان بودم تا حالا ندیدم کسی از اذر به بعد بگه از الان شروع کنم و شروع کنه و موفقم بشه تازه از همین امروز فردا شروع کنی بنظرم روزی بالایه 8 ساعت بخونی و تست بالایه 200 تا تو روز اره میشه ولی وجدانا حاضرم قسم بخورم اگه بزاری واسه ماه بعد یا ماه بعدم وضعت این باشه و مونده باشی که شروع میکنم روز اعلام نتایج یه سیلی محکم میزنه بهت سازمان سنجش که بفهمی کنکور شوخی نیست حداقل ده بیست هزار نفر تو کشور دارن خر میزنن واسش ببین  اینا که میگن ای از دی و بهمن شروع کردیم موفق شدیم منظور از شروع کردنشون با ماها فرق داره پایشون قوی تره قبلشم میخوندن منظورشون از اینکه شروع کردم اینه که بالایه ده ساعت خوندن از اون بازه اینارو کفتم که اره شروع کن خر بزن میشه ولی خداشهده از ماه دیگه هرکی بگه شروع کنماز صفر میشه میگم نه دیگه نمیشه واسه پزشکی_

----------


## hamed_habibi

بااین سطح تستای کنکور که من میبینم 6ماهم بخونی میتونی بالا بزنی برسی ب اونی ک 1سال خونده  کنکور اسشون باشه ی حسنی داره اونایی ک دیر شروع کردن میتونن با زدن هر فصل 100تست تو روز کنکور اغلب سوالتات بزنن سخت باشه ب نفع کسایی ک دیر تر شروع کردن رونمد کنکورم اساونه سال بعد یکم شاید سخت بشه ک اونقدری نیست ک تفاوت فاحش کنه...

----------


## WickedSick

هیچکس منکر این نیس که پایه تاثیر داره توی رتبه. بله و صد البته که تاثیر داره ولی تاثیرش به صورت نسبی هستش و نه به صورت مطلق.

این از این. همینجور زود یا دیر شروع کردن هم همینجور. ولی، یه نکته ای هست. و اون اینه که اگه بخوای میتونی. حالا رتبه و رشتتو نه من نه هیچ کس دیگه ای نمیتونه حدس بزنه یا تضمین کنه. جون به هزار و یک فاکتور بستگی داره. ولی از لحاظ تونستن ، آره، میشه.
اتفاقا دوتا از دانش آموزامم همین هفته قبل استارت رو زدن.

این از شرایطش. اگه‌بقیش هم میخوای بگم برات.

----------


## konkoor98

تجربه ثابت کرده اینایی که از این سوالا میکنن تو ضمیر ناخودآگاهشون دنبال این جواب نیستن که آره میتونی موفق بشی بلکه ناخودآگاه دنبال شواهدین که بهشون بقبولونه که نه نمیشه قبول بشی تا اونام خیلی شیک و مجلسی چهار گوشه زمین ببوسن و بی خیال کنکور بشن وگرنه اصلا این چه سوالیه که شما میپرسی ؟ اگر ما تصمیم گرفتی کنکور بدی اونم رشته تاپ قبول بشی پس از روزی که استارت میزنی خر میزنی تا کنکور یا روز کنکور به آمادگی مطلوب رسیدی که قبول میشی اگرم نرسیدی که یا هدفت انقدر برات ارزشمنده که درس خوندنو ادامه میدی تا کنکور بعدی یا بی خیال میشی میری پی زندگیت  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## genzo

*یادمه یکی اینطور جواب میداد به این جور سوالات 

الان اگر من بگم ارع یا نه برات فرقی نداره 

پس جدی بگ
م برو درستون بخون بزن دهن همه را اسفالت کن*  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Aria Han

امیدوارم موفق بشی بنظرم بهیه دوست گزارش پیشرفت درسیت رو در میون بزار ک ملزم بشی بخونی

----------


## spring__girl

> سلام دوستان کسی میدونه اگه تو ازمون سنجش غیبت کنیم زنگ میزنن یا نه؟


سلام :Yahoo (77): 
اگه از طرف آموزشگاه خصوصی ثبت نکرده باشین نه :Yahoo (100):

----------


## A.H.M

> _والا من سه سال انجمنم قبلشم کاربر مهمان بودم تا حالا ندیدم کسی از اذر به بعد بگه از الان شروع کنم و شروع کنه و موفقم بشه_


عجب

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام دوستان من امسال کنکور دارم‌و این‌ چند وقت به دلیل مشکلات روحی و روانی هیچی نخوندم
> اما خب سره کلاس همرو گرفتم‌و واقعا هوشو یادگیریم حرف نداره
> رشتمم تجربیه و میخواستم بخونم از الان با تلاش مضاعف میشه به رشته های تاپ رسید؟
> نمیخوام‌امید و انگیزه علکی کلیشه ای باشه
> حقیقتو بگین خب رقابت خیلی سخته
> و اگر‌ میشه برنامه خوب سراغ دارین؟ 
> و اینکه با آزمونا برم‌جلو یا از اول شروع کنم؟


ببین من یه چیز رو مطمئنم اونم اینه که اگه شروع نکنی نمیشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

> _والا من سه سال انجمنم قبلشم کاربر مهمان بودم تا حالا ندیدم کسی از اذر به بعد بگه از الان شروع کنم و شروع کنه و موفقم بشه تازه از همین امروز فردا شروع کنی بنظرم روزی بالایه 8 ساعت بخونی و تست بالایه 200 تا تو روز اره میشه ولی وجدانا حاضرم قسم بخورم اگه بزاری واسه ماه بعد یا ماه بعدم وضعت این باشه و مونده باشی که شروع میکنم روز اعلام نتایج یه سیلی محکم میزنه بهت سازمان سنجش که بفهمی کنکور شوخی نیست حداقل ده بیست هزار نفر تو کشور دارن خر میزنن واسش ببین  اینا که میگن ای از دی و بهمن شروع کردیم موفق شدیم منظور از شروع کردنشون با ماها فرق داره پایشون قوی تره قبلشم میخوندن منظورشون از اینکه شروع کردم اینه که بالایه ده ساعت خوندن از اون بازه اینارو کفتم که اره شروع کن خر بزن میشه ولی خداشهده از ماه دیگه هرکی بگه شروع کنماز صفر میشه میگم نه دیگه نمیشه واسه پزشکی_


چرا شده سامان طارم مصاحبه ش بخون

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام دوستان من امسال کنکور دارم‌و این‌ چند وقت به دلیل مشکلات روحی و روانی هیچی نخوندم
> اما خب سره کلاس همرو گرفتم‌و واقعا هوشو یادگیریم حرف نداره
> رشتمم تجربیه و میخواستم بخونم از الان با تلاش مضاعف میشه به رشته های تاپ رسید؟
> نمیخوام‌امید و انگیزه علکی کلیشه ای باشه
> حقیقتو بگین خب رقابت خیلی سخته
> و اگر‌ میشه برنامه خوب سراغ دارین؟ 
> و اینکه با آزمونا برم‌جلو یا از اول شروع کنم؟


واسه کنکور هوش زیاد، تضمین کننده ی رتبه ی خوب نیست یکی با هوش پایین روزی ۱۳ ساعت میخونه و خودشو به کسی میرسونه که پایه ی فوق العاده ای داره!

برنامه یه چیز شخصیه خودت برنامه بریز واسه خودت!( با رعایت تناسب بین دروس)
و بله میشه
با ازمون قلمچی که نمیرسی بخونی خودت از اول شروع کن تا عید تمومش کن که توی ازمونای جمع بندی شرکت کنی!

نمیدونم چرا منتظریم بقیه تایید کنن که میشه
و همیشه هم به این فکر میکنیم فلانی ۳_۴سال خوند و نشد چرا من بتونم؟؟؟
درحالیکه شرایط همه متفاوته و هرکسی روش درس خوندن خاص خودشو داره کسی که بتونه متناسب با شرایطش برنامه ریزی کنه و بهش عمل کنه، از همه موفق تره!!

----------


## spring__girl

> من از سایت ثبت نام کردم اما دفعه قبل شماره گرفتن ازمون . به نظرتون زنگ میزنن؟ به شما زنگ زدن؟


فک نکنم مهم باشه اصلا
من تاحالا غیبت نداشتم وقتی سنجش میرفتم ولی چون از طرف آموزشگاه خصوصی بودیم کسی نمیومد پیگیر میشدن
ولی فک نمیکنم

----------


## Amin6

*هروقت
دقت كن " هروقت "
براى كنكور عزمت رو جزم كنى
بشينى " پيوسته و مداوم " مطالعه كنى و پلكانى ساعت مطالعاتيت رو بالا ببرى و براى خودت برنامه داشته باشى
ميتونى تو كنكور نتيجه مطلوب و دور از انتظارت كسب كنى!
حالا هرچى زودتر نتيجه مطلوب تر!
پس ديگه اين سوال رو نپرس چون جوابش مشخصه؛ اراده تو قوى كن و شروع كن مطمئن باش به چيزى كه ميخواى ميرسى [#نظر_من]*

----------


## parham7983

> سلام دوستان من امسال کنکور دارم‌و این‌ چند وقت به دلیل مشکلات روحی و روانی هیچی نخوندم
> اما خب سره کلاس همرو گرفتم‌و واقعا هوشو یادگیریم حرف نداره
> رشتمم تجربیه و میخواستم بخونم از الان با تلاش مضاعف میشه به رشته های تاپ رسید؟
> نمیخوام‌امید و انگیزه علکی کلیشه ای باشه
> حقیقتو بگین خب رقابت خیلی سخته
> و اگر‌ میشه برنامه خوب سراغ دارین؟ 
> و اینکه با آزمونا برم‌جلو یا از اول شروع کنم؟


بنظرم از پایه و از برنامه اولین آزمون شروع کن
ولی بکوب بخون
بسته به شرایط درسی خودت حداقل 10 و حداکثر 13
منظورم مطالعه مفیده
نه اینکه چایی و استراحت و... رو هم جزوشون حساب کنی!
با این شرایط
و داشتن اعتماد به نفس و امید
و البته تلاش و پیوستگی
مانعی برای رتبه زیر1000 نداری

----------


## hamed70t

۱۰ ساعت برای قبل عید زمان خوبیه

----------


## the.lusifer

من حقیقتا معتقدم از الان حتی دو رقمی هم ممکنه... و بزارید نگم که قصد  داشتم بنویسم از الان حتی تک رقمی منطقه هم ممکنه ولی ترسیدم از دوستان (: 
البته  که به همون اندازه هم معتقدم که از الان با روزانه 8 ساعت و 10 ساعت نه  تنها نمیشه بلکه از الان با این ساعت ها تا 3 سال آینده هم نمیشه  :Yahoo (21):  (چی  گقتم)
من تعجب می کنم یکی از دوستانی که دندان آزاد آورده بودن تو همین  انجمن گقته بودن که خودشون و هم دوره ای هاشون اونایی که قبول شدن همه  میانگین 7 ،8 ساعت می خوندن  :Yahoo (21): ... با میانگین روزانه 7،8 ساعت کنکور که  سهله ... به آزمون کانون هم نمیشه رسید . 
ولی واقعا معتقدم که از الان  اگه شروع کنید و نهایتا توی 2 الی 3 روز به تایم حدود 14 الی 16 برسونید و  پیوسته تا شب کنکور ادامه بدین نتیجه ی خوبی می گیرید حتما. دقت داشته  باشید که روزی 14 الی 16 ساعت خوندن خیلی آسون تر از ادامه دادنه این روند  تا شب کنکوره  :Yahoo (21): 
یه سری از دوستان ممکنه بیان بگن چه خبره 16 ساعت مگه  جنگه ! (: باید بگم شمارو نمی دونم ولی در حال حاضر که من توی شرایطی هستم  که چندتا کنکوری پر تلاش اطرافم میشناسم .. همه همین حدودا می خونن هر  روز... دقت کنید که اینا رقیبای شما هستن !
پیشنهادم به شما اینه که  توصیه های هرکسی رو به سادگی قبول نکنید ( حتی توصیه های منو) دوستی که  اینجا با اطمینان کامل بهتون میگه بله از الان با روزی 8 یا نهایتا 10 ساعت  شدنیه .. 2 حالت بیشتر نداره : یا می خواد گمراهت کنه  :Yahoo (1):  یا خودش هم  نهایتا همینقدر توانایی خوندن داره و با گفتن این جمله در واقع شما رو نه  بلکه به خودش داره قوت قلب میده که نه نگران نباش ! با 10 ساعت خوندن هم  شدنیه .
الان که فکر می کنم البته یه حالت سومی هم وجود داره ..  متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه ! افرادی که اینجا فعال هستن اغلب کسایی ان که مدت  هاست پشت کنکورن... و اگه توصیه ای بهت می کنن در واقع اون توصیه بر آمده  از تجربیاتشون از کنکورهای سال های قبله و این مورد رو در نظر نمی گیرن که  کنکور واقعا ! هر سال با سال قبل 180 درجه متفاوته ... فکر می کنن چون سال  93  :Yahoo (21):  مثلا دوستشون با 10 ساعت خوندن پزشکی تهران قبول شد ولی اونا با 4  ساعت خوندن موندن پشت کنکور پس راز موفقیت توی 10 ساعت درس خوندنه.
10 ساعت درس خوندن برای کنکور 93 با 20 ساعت درس خوندن برای کنکورای اخیر برابری میکنه ( نظر شخصی ).
و  فکر نکن تو تنها کسی هستی که باید تا حد مرگ  برای موفقیت تلاش کنه ...  نمونش ، رتبه 2 کشوری  رشته تجربی و 1 کشور زبان کنکور 97 . که توی هیچ  مصاحبه ای زیر بار نرفت ساعت مطالعه اش رو بگه .و دلیلش هم این بود که من  نمیخوام میانگین مطالعه ام رو بگم چون ممکنه یه نفر با دونستنش نا امید بشه  و با خودش بگه پس من هیچی نمیشم !
حالا من از شما می پرسم ایشون میانگین مطالعه اش چقدر بوده به نظر شما ؟ 10 ساعت ؟!! 12 ساعت ؟ 13 ؟ 16 ؟ ..
من حاضرم بنویسم روی کاغذ و امضا کنم که ایشون کمتر از 18 نمی خونده...
و  من متاسفام برای کسایی که فکر می کنن این حد از تلاش واقعا لازم نیست ..  این افراد همونایی هستن که معتقدن کنکورو که بدی راحت میشی..  :Yahoo (1):  
شما  اگه پزشکی هم قبول بشید روزهای سختی رو خواهید گذروند که تماام خواستتون از  کائنات فقط 10 دقیقه ! ده دقیقه خواب در 24 ساعت ، روی صندلی استیشن خواهد  بود...
و من میشناسم جراحی رو که سالهاست بیشتر از 2 ساعت و نیم در شبانه روز نمیخوابه.
منظورم  از این حرفا نیست که توصیم اینه که 2 ساعت و نیم بخوابی مثلا ! عادت به  همچین روتین خوابی نیازمند صرف صبر ، مطالعه و تمرکز و زمان خیلی خیلی  زیادیه و اصلا پیشنهاد نمی کنم سال کنکور همچین روتینی رو ... البته   بزارید این رو هم نگم اونی که به هر قیمتی به دنبال موفقیته منتظر  پیشنهادات بقیه نمی مونه  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشید.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام. نه قبول نمیشی الکی وقتت رو هدر نده واس کنکور :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> من حقیقتا معتقدم از الان حتی دو رقمی هم ممکنه... و بزارید نگم که قصد  داشتم بنویسم از الان حتی تک رقمی منطقه هم ممکنه ولی ترسیدم از دوستان (: 
> البته  که به همون اندازه هم معتقدم که از الان با روزانه 8 ساعت و 10 ساعت نه  تنها نمیشه بلکه از الان با این ساعت ها تا 3 سال آینده هم نمیشه  (چی  گقتم)
> من تعجب می کنم یکی از دوستانی که دندان آزاد آورده بودن تو همین  انجمن گقته بودن که خودشون و هم دوره ای هاشون اونایی که قبول شدن همه  میانگین 7 ،8 ساعت می خوندن ... با میانگین روزانه 7،8 ساعت کنکور که  سهله ... به آزمون کانون هم نمیشه رسید . 
> ولی واقعا معتقدم که از الان  اگه شروع کنید و نهایتا توی 2 الی 3 روز به تایم حدود 14 الی 16 برسونید و  پیوسته تا شب کنکور ادامه بدین نتیجه ی خوبی می گیرید حتما. دقت داشته  باشید که روزی 14 الی 16 ساعت خوندن خیلی آسون تر از ادامه دادنه این روند  تا شب کنکوره 
> یه سری از دوستان ممکنه بیان بگن چه خبره 16 ساعت مگه  جنگه ! (: باید بگم شمارو نمی دونم ولی در حال حاضر که من توی شرایطی هستم  که چندتا کنکوری پر تلاش اطرافم میشناسم .. همه همین حدودا می خونن هر  روز... دقت کنید که اینا رقیبای شما هستن !
> پیشنهادم به شما اینه که  توصیه های هرکسی رو به سادگی قبول نکنید ( حتی توصیه های منو) دوستی که  اینجا با اطمینان کامل بهتون میگه بله از الان با روزی 8 یا نهایتا 10 ساعت  شدنیه .. 2 حالت بیشتر نداره : یا می خواد گمراهت کنه  یا خودش هم  نهایتا همینقدر توانایی خوندن داره و با گفتن این جمله در واقع شما رو نه  بلکه به خودش داره قوت قلب میده که نه نگران نباش ! با 10 ساعت خوندن هم  شدنیه .
> الان که فکر می کنم البته یه حالت سومی هم وجود داره ..  متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه ! افرادی که اینجا فعال هستن اغلب کسایی ان که مدت  هاست پشت کنکورن... و اگه توصیه ای بهت می کنن در واقع اون توصیه بر آمده  از تجربیاتشون از کنکورهای سال های قبله و این مورد رو در نظر نمی گیرن که  کنکور واقعا ! هر سال با سال قبل 180 درجه متفاوته ... فکر می کنن چون سال  93  مثلا دوستشون با 10 ساعت خوندن پزشکی تهران قبول شد ولی اونا با 4  ساعت خوندن موندن پشت کنکور پس راز موفقیت توی 10 ساعت درس خوندنه.
> 10 ساعت درس خوندن برای کنکور 93 با 20 ساعت درس خوندن برای کنکورای اخیر برابری میکنه ( نظر شخصی ).
> و  فکر نکن تو تنها کسی هستی که باید تا حد مرگ  برای موفقیت تلاش کنه ...  نمونش ، رتبه 2 کشوری  رشته تجربی و 1 کشور زبان کنکور 97 . که توی هیچ  مصاحبه ای زیر بار نرفت ساعت مطالعه اش رو بگه .و دلیلش هم این بود که من  نمیخوام میانگین مطالعه ام رو بگم چون ممکنه یه نفر با دونستنش نا امید بشه  و با خودش بگه پس من هیچی نمیشم !
> ...


​این حرف اون اقایی نیست ک دندون قبول شده اغلب افرادی ک تو انجمن هستن قبول شدنم همینو میگن 7 8ساعت خوندن اما پایه بهتری داشتن کسی ک میخواد بخونه پایه ش متوسطه باید  10ساعت بخونه...تواین تایم کسی نابغه هم باشه خودشو پاره کنه 1 2رقمی نمیشه تهش 500 600 منطقه

----------


## hamed_habibi

> من حقیقتا معتقدم از الان حتی دو رقمی هم ممکنه... و بزارید نگم که قصد  داشتم بنویسم از الان حتی تک رقمی منطقه هم ممکنه ولی ترسیدم از دوستان (: 
> البته  که به همون اندازه هم معتقدم که از الان با روزانه 8 ساعت و 10 ساعت نه  تنها نمیشه بلکه از الان با این ساعت ها تا 3 سال آینده هم نمیشه  (چی  گقتم)
> من تعجب می کنم یکی از دوستانی که دندان آزاد آورده بودن تو همین  انجمن گقته بودن که خودشون و هم دوره ای هاشون اونایی که قبول شدن همه  میانگین 7 ،8 ساعت می خوندن ... با میانگین روزانه 7،8 ساعت کنکور که  سهله ... به آزمون کانون هم نمیشه رسید . 
> ولی واقعا معتقدم که از الان  اگه شروع کنید و نهایتا توی 2 الی 3 روز به تایم حدود 14 الی 16 برسونید و  پیوسته تا شب کنکور ادامه بدین نتیجه ی خوبی می گیرید حتما. دقت داشته  باشید که روزی 14 الی 16 ساعت خوندن خیلی آسون تر از ادامه دادنه این روند  تا شب کنکوره 
> یه سری از دوستان ممکنه بیان بگن چه خبره 16 ساعت مگه  جنگه ! (: باید بگم شمارو نمی دونم ولی در حال حاضر که من توی شرایطی هستم  که چندتا کنکوری پر تلاش اطرافم میشناسم .. همه همین حدودا می خونن هر  روز... دقت کنید که اینا رقیبای شما هستن !
> پیشنهادم به شما اینه که  توصیه های هرکسی رو به سادگی قبول نکنید ( حتی توصیه های منو) دوستی که  اینجا با اطمینان کامل بهتون میگه بله از الان با روزی 8 یا نهایتا 10 ساعت  شدنیه .. 2 حالت بیشتر نداره : یا می خواد گمراهت کنه  یا خودش هم  نهایتا همینقدر توانایی خوندن داره و با گفتن این جمله در واقع شما رو نه  بلکه به خودش داره قوت قلب میده که نه نگران نباش ! با 10 ساعت خوندن هم  شدنیه .
> الان که فکر می کنم البته یه حالت سومی هم وجود داره ..  متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه ! افرادی که اینجا فعال هستن اغلب کسایی ان که مدت  هاست پشت کنکورن... و اگه توصیه ای بهت می کنن در واقع اون توصیه بر آمده  از تجربیاتشون از کنکورهای سال های قبله و این مورد رو در نظر نمی گیرن که  کنکور واقعا ! هر سال با سال قبل 180 درجه متفاوته ... فکر می کنن چون سال  93  مثلا دوستشون با 10 ساعت خوندن پزشکی تهران قبول شد ولی اونا با 4  ساعت خوندن موندن پشت کنکور پس راز موفقیت توی 10 ساعت درس خوندنه.
> 10 ساعت درس خوندن برای کنکور 93 با 20 ساعت درس خوندن برای کنکورای اخیر برابری میکنه ( نظر شخصی ).
> و  فکر نکن تو تنها کسی هستی که باید تا حد مرگ  برای موفقیت تلاش کنه ...  نمونش ، رتبه 2 کشوری  رشته تجربی و 1 کشور زبان کنکور 97 . که توی هیچ  مصاحبه ای زیر بار نرفت ساعت مطالعه اش رو بگه .و دلیلش هم این بود که من  نمیخوام میانگین مطالعه ام رو بگم چون ممکنه یه نفر با دونستنش نا امید بشه  و با خودش بگه پس من هیچی نمیشم !
> ...


دوست عزیز بخدا قسم یکی دو نفر دیگه پیامتو خوندن نفهمیدن چی شد اومدن ارسالش کردن من بخونم الان بلاخره کی کنکور قبول میشه؟

----------


## mlt

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


چرا شده سامان طارم مصاحبه ش بخون


سامان طارم الان با اون درصدا پرستاری نمیاره_

----------


## hamed_habibi

> _
> 
> سامان طارم الان با اون درصدا پرستاری نمیاره_


​کنکور سخت تر بود همین امسالم عین اون سالا سخت بدن باز میانگین همون میشه.وقتی 6تا تست فیزیک از حفظیات کتاب بود ک زدنش 2ساعت مطالعه میخواس انتظار چی داری؟

----------


## mlt

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


​کنکور سخت تر بود همین امسالم عین اون سالا سخت بدن باز میانگین همون میشه.وقتی 6تا تست فیزیک از حفظیات کتاب بود ک زدنش 2ساعت مطالعه میخواس انتظار چی داری؟


سال ۹۶ یا ۹۷ هم بود باز نمیاورد.
من که باهاش مشکلی ندارم که بخوام گیر بدم تازه یه پا الگو هم هست برا بقیه ولی دیگه دوران ۵۰ درصد بزن پزشکی بیار تموم شده_

----------


## hamed_habibi

> _
> 
> سال ۹۶ یا ۹۷ هم بود باز نمیاورد.
> من که باهاش مشکلی ندارم که بخوام گیر بدم تازه یه پا الگو هم هست برا بقیه ولی دیگه دوران ۵۰ درصد بزن پزشکی بیار تموم شده_


​قطعا همینه سال 94 باز با درصدای کمتر میشد..بخاطر سختی کنکور بود روند سوالات زیست ببین هرسال اسون تر شده چرا واقعا؟

----------


## the.lusifer

> ​این حرف اون اقایی نیست ک دندون قبول شده اغلب افرادی ک تو انجمن هستن قبول شدنم همینو میگن 7 8ساعت خوندن اما پایه بهتری داشتن کسی ک میخواد بخونه پایه ش متوسطه باید  10ساعت بخونه...تواین تایم کسی نابغه هم باشه خودشو پاره کنه 1 2رقمی نمیشه تهش 500 600 منطقه


دوست عزیز.. برادر خود من سال 97 از دی ماه شروع کرد . و الان دانشجوی پزشکی شهیدبهشتیه. وفقط با اختلاف 2 نفر تهران قبول نشد ..دیگه من اینو با چشم خودم دیدم ! ما نه ساکن تهرانیم  نه سهمیه ژن برتر داریم و نه به انواع و اقسام امکانات و تسهیلات و دبیرهای  فضایی  دسترسی داریم. 
نه کلاس رفت ، نه دبیر خصوصی داشت ، نه مشاور داشت و نه حتی مدرسه رفت :\
شما اگه میگی نمیشه بر حسب توانایی های خودتون این حرفو می زنید. دلیلی نداره حقیقت محض باشه .

و اجازه بدین نهایتا من یه دور قوربون اون یکی دو نفری که پیام منو برای شما ارسال کردن تا بخونی و بفهمی چی میگم برم و برگردم.  :Yahoo (1): 
به قول یه دوستی اینجا انگار واقعا هرکی فونتش بزرگ تر باشه بیشتر می فهمه.

----------


## hamed_habibi

> دوست عزیز.. برادر خود من سال 97 از دی ماه شروع کرد . و الان دانشجوی پزشکی شهیدبهشتیه. وفقط با اختلاف 2 نفر تهران قبول نشد ..دیگه من اینو با چشم خودم دیدم ! ما نه ساکن تهرانیم  نه سهمیه ژن برتر داریم و نه به انواع و اقسام امکانات و تسهیلات و دبیرهای  فضایی  دسترسی داریم. 
> نه کلاس رفت ، نه دبیر خصوصی داشت ، نه مشاور داشت و نه حتی مدرسه رفت :\
> شما اگه میگی نمیشه بر حسب توانایی های خودتون این حرفو می زنید. دلیلی نداره حقیقت محض باشه .
> 
> و اجازه بدین نهایتا من یه دور قوربون اون یکی دو نفری که پیام منو برای شما ارسال کردن تا بخونی و بفهمی چی میگم برم و برگردم. 
> به قول یه دوستی اینجا انگار واقعا هرکی فونتش بزرگ تر باشه بیشتر می فهمه.



میشه کارنامه و سوابق تحصیلی برادر محترم شمارو ببینم؟ برحال یک ادعایی داشتید مبنی براینکه در 6ماه درس خونده و بااینکه نزدیک تهران نبوده شهر محل سکونت یعنی خارج از ناحیه و بوم تهران دانشگاه بهشتی آورده این یعنی زیر100منطقه شده 
من هیچی فقط برای اونایی که پیام شمارو خوندن باور کردن مستندات ارائه بدیدمصاحبه با رتبه 271 منطقه 2 :  محـمـــد فاضـلـی | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95 مثل ایشون که در 7 8ماه قبول شدن

----------


## Ghazaleh_f

من نمیفهمم چرا تو این جور تاپیکا همیشه کسایی که خودشون نتیجه نمیگیرن اصرارشون رو درستی حرفشون بیشتر از کساییه ک ی تراز یا یه رتبه خوبی دارن/:
لطفا هر وقت مطمئن شدید حرفتون ۱۰۰ درصد درسته به بقیه ام بگین -_-

----------


## the.lusifer

> میشه کارنامه و سوابق تحصیلی برادر محترم شمارو ببینم؟ برحال یک ادعایی داشتید مبنی براینکه در 6ماه درس خونده و بااینکه نزدیک تهران نبوده شهر محل سکونت یعنی خارج از ناحیه و بوم تهران دانشگاه بهشتی آورده این یعنی زیر100منطقه شده 
> من هیچی فقط برای اونایی که پیام شمارو خوندن باور کردن مستندات ارائه بدیدمصاحبه با رتبه 271 منطقه 2 :  محـمـــد فاضـلـی | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95 مثل ایشون که در 7 8ماه قبول شدن


بله درسته زیر 100 منطقه 3 شدن. منتهی نمیدونم رتبه دقیقشو بگم یا نه .. مطمئن نیستم تمایلی داشته باشه خودش.
من به محض اینکه این واتساپ لعنتی وصل بشه ازش میخوام که کارنامه ش رو بفرسته  و من اینجا حتما میزارم صرفا برای اینکه یک سریا انگیزه بگیرن ... و نه برای اثبات چیزی.( چون من به اندازه ی کافی مشغله دارم و درگیر تر از این حرفام که بخوام چیزی رو ثابت کنم ) .
با خودش هم قصیه رو درمیون میزارم شاید راضی بشه و بیاد مصاحبه کنه و شخصا به سوالاتتون جواب بده ( البته بعید میدونم قبول کنه.. )
7 ماه مونده فقط . شما نهاااایت تلاشتونو بزارید... نمیدونم چرا یک سری از دوستان انقدر مقاومت می کنن.

و ضمننا دوستانی که امتیاز دادن و یا پیام فرستادن و در مورد جزئیات کار برادرم پرسیدن... متاسفم که نمی تونم کمک زیادی بکنم .. از جزئیات کارش زیاد خبر ندارم...
تنها چیزی که میتونم بگم اینه که خیلی خوند. خیلی خوند.. خیلی خیلی خیلی خوند... یکی از وعده های غذاییش رو حذف کرد برای اینکه بتونه بیشتر تو اتاق بمونه و درس بخونه.. از خوابش خیلی کم کرد و معذرت میخوام که نمی تونم بگم دقیقا چقدر می خوابید چون می ترسم خون به پا بشه و اگه بگم هر دو هفته 1 بار یه حموم درست حسابی می رفت قطعا باور نمی کنید... 

موفق باشید .

----------


## hamed_habibi

> بله درسته زیر 100 منطقه 3 شدن. منتهی نمیدونم رتبه دقیقشو بگم یا نه .. مطمئن نیستم تمایلی داشته باشه خودش.
> من به محض اینکه این واتساپ لعنتی وصل بشه ازش میخوام که کارنامه ش رو بفرسته  و من اینجا حتما میزارم صرفا برای اینکه یک سریا انگیزه بگیرن ... و نه برای اثبات چیزی.( چون من به اندازه ی کافی مشغله دارم و درگیر تر از این حرفام که بخوام چیزی رو ثابت کنم ) .
> با خودش هم قصیه رو درمیون میزارم شاید راضی بشه و بیاد مصاحبه کنه و شخصا به سوالاتتون جواب بده ( البته بعید میدونم قبول کنه.. )
> 7 ماه مونده فقط . شما نهاااایت تلاشتونو بزارید... نمیدونم چرا یک سری از دوستان انقدر مقاومت می کنن.
> 
> و ضمننا دوستانی که امتیاز دادن و یا پیام فرستادن و در مورد جزئیات کار برادرم پرسیدن... متاسفم که نمی تونم کمک زیادی بکنم .. از جزئیات کارش زیاد خبر ندارم...
> تنها چیزی که میتونم بگم اینه که خیلی خوند. خیلی خوند.. خیلی خیلی خیلی خوند... یکی از وعده های غذاییش رو حذف کرد برای اینکه بتونه بیشتر تو اتاق بمونه و درس بخونه.. از خوابش خیلی کم کرد و معذرت میخوام که نمی تونم بگم دقیقا چقدر می خوابید چون می ترسم خون به پا بشه و اگه بگم هر دو هفته 1 بار یه حموم درست حسابی می رفت قطعا باور نمی کنید... 
> 
> موفق باشید .


نمیگم شما دروغ میگید نه میگم من راست میگم ولی اینکه مالیل نیست کسی بدونه خب شک برانگیزه وگرنه محلول زندگی کشف نشده ک بگیم نمیخواد فرمولش لو بره چه بسا خیلیا تشویق بشن ایشونم سعادت متدبشه منم اگر گفتم کار نامه یا سوابق ب این دلیله ک خب مشخص میشه چی به چیه بعدش اینکه شما ببیند اگر میگفتید  ک ساکن کرج تهران زنجان اراک بود چون این شهرا بوم تهرانن و شانس بالایی در قبولی تهران دارن وخب باور پذیر بوئد چون با رتبه 500هم نتیجه میگیرن و بهشتی ایران میارن خیلیا سرهمین عجیبه در عرض 7ماه رتبه زیر100

----------


## the.lusifer

> نمیگم شما دروغ میگید نه میگم من راست میگم ولی اینکه مالیل نیست کسی بدونه خب شک برانگیزه وگرنه محلول زندگی کشف نشده ک بگیم نمیخواد فرمولش لو بره چه بسا خیلیا تشویق بشن ایشونم سعادت متدبشه منم اگر گفتم کار نامه یا سوابق ب این دلیله ک خب مشخص میشه چی به چیه بعدش اینکه شما ببیند اگر میگفتید  ک ساکن کرج تهران زنجان اراک بود چون این شهرا بوم تهرانن و شانس بالایی در قبولی تهران دارن وخب باور پذیر بوئد چون با رتبه 500هم نتیجه میگیرن و بهشتی ایران میارن خیلیا سرهمین عجیبه در عرض 7ماه رتبه زیر100


درک می کنم...
البته که فراموش هم نمی کنم که قبل از اینکه متن اون پستتون رو پاک کنید گفتید که عذر خواهی خواهید کرد اگر من کارنامه بزارم...
من هنوز از لحن و طرز صحبتتون توی اون پست ناراحتم..

و مشتاقانه منتظر عذرخواهیتون خواهم بود.

----------


## Cristiano

عمر خودتونو صرف کنکور بیخود ایران نکنید.قرار نیس همه پزشک بشن الان دیگه طوری شده همه درسا رو 80 به بالا بزنی تازه میری سمت پزشکی و همه رو درسا رو که 50 به بالا بزنی میتونی پرستاری تازه قبول شی.خب اگه میبینی نمیتونی به این درصدا برسونی خودتو با توجه به رقابت مسخره ای که تو کنکوره الکی وقت خودتو هدر نکن پاشو برو کار کن یه کار مفید دیگه کن این همه وقت پشت کنکور موندین چی گیرتون اومد هر سالش همینه تا خودتو جر ندی شانس موفقیت نداری

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> عمر خودتونو صرف کنکور بیخود ایران نکنید.قرار نیس همه پزشک بشن الان دیگه طوری شده همه درسا رو 80 به بالا بزنی تازه میری سمت پزشکی و همه رو درسا رو که 50 به بالا بزنی میتونی پرستاری تازه قبول شی.خب اگه میبینی نمیتونی به این درصدا برسونی خودتو با توجه به رقابت مسخره ای که تو کنکوره الکی وقت خودتو هدر نکن پاشو برو کار کن یه کار مفید دیگه کن این همه وقت پشت کنکور موندین چی گیرتون اومد هر سالش همینه تا خودتو جر ندی شانس موفقیت نداری


مگه کاری وجود داره که بریم دنبالش ما تو ی زندان گیر افتادیم داریم برای زنده بودن دست و پا میزنیم ی نیم نگاهیم به فرار داریم ینی ۸۰درصد جوونا الان به فکر فرارن

----------


## Cristiano

> مگه کاری وجود داره که بریم دنبالش ما تو ی زندان گیر افتادیم داریم برای زنده بودن دست و پا میزنیم ی نیم نگاهیم به فرار داریم ینی ۸۰درصد جوونا الان به فکر فرارن


نه کاری وجود داره نه راه فراری هر کاری هم بخای کنی باید پول داشته باشی خرج اون کار کنی واسه همین چیزاس که کنکور اینقدر بد شده وضعیتش که با درصدای بالا هم نمیشه جای خوب قبول شد چون با 700 هزار تا ادم بیکار و عقده ای و ناامید از زندگی طرفی که همشون دارن دست و پا میزنن تا یه جایی برای خودشون دست و پا کنن حالا امسال هم باز خوبه سال دیگه که فقط کنکور نظام جدیده و احتمالا تاثیر معدلا رو قطعی کنن اوضاع مملکت و جوونا خیلی بدتر از الان میشه

----------


## saj8jad

بیش از 220 روز دیگه تا کنکور 99 وقت دارید
اگر با برنامه دقیق و هدفمند بخونید، هر رتبه ای کاملا در دسترسه، هر رتبه ای

----------


## Maja7080

> نه کاری وجود داره نه راه فراری هر کاری هم بخای کنی باید پول داشته باشی خرج اون کار کنی واسه همین چیزاس که کنکور اینقدر بد شده وضعیتش که با درصدای بالا هم نمیشه جای خوب قبول شد چون با 700 هزار تا ادم بیکار و عقده ای و ناامید از زندگی طرفی که همشون دارن دست و پا میزنن تا یه جایی برای خودشون دست و پا کنن حالا امسال هم باز خوبه سال دیگه که فقط کنکور نظام جدیده و احتمالا تاثیر معدلا رو قطعی کنن اوضاع مملکت و جوونا خیلی بدتر از الان میشه


مگه یه جوون که پول نداره چیکار داره انجام بده جز درس خوندن برای کنکور؟یه عده میرن گشت و گذار که پول دارن،یه عده هم میشینن برای کنکور میخونن یه عده هم مثل من تنبلی میکنن و درست برای کنکور نمیخونن و سرگرم نت میشن
من خیلی کارا میخواستم انجام بدم مخصوصا کارای هنری اما همشون سرمایه اولیه میخوان و بگیر نگیر داره،یعنی اگه کارت نگرفت پولت حروم شده.واسه اقایون نمیدونم ولی برای من که دخترم و مدرک خاصی ندارم فقط تو بازار کار هست مثل کار توی بوتیک که من پارسال سه ماه تابستون کار کردم بعدش زدم بیرون چون محیط بازار اصلا جالب نیست(شاید بعضیا دوست داشته باشن ولی مطمئنم خیلیا نمیتونن با فضای بازار کنار بیان)،پس تنها راهش موفق شدن تو کنکوره.حداقل دانشگاه رفتن از بیکار چرخیدن توی نت بهتره.

----------


## hamed_habibi

> عمر خودتونو صرف کنکور بیخود ایران نکنید.قرار نیس همه پزشک بشن الان دیگه طوری شده همه درسا رو 80 به بالا بزنی تازه میری سمت پزشکی و همه رو درسا رو که 50 به بالا بزنی میتونی پرستاری تازه قبول شی.خب اگه میبینی نمیتونی به این درصدا برسونی خودتو با توجه به رقابت مسخره ای که تو کنکوره الکی وقت خودتو هدر نکن پاشو برو کار کن یه کار مفید دیگه کن این همه وقت پشت کنکور موندین چی گیرتون اومد هر سالش همینه تا خودتو جر ندی شانس موفقیت نداری


قرار نیست همه رو بالای 80زد  اینجا پره از ادمایی که دارن تلاش میکنن شما قصد خوندن نداری پیام نزار رفیق.هرکس هزار باز بخواد میتونه کنکور بده 5سال 6سال باز ازاونی ک فوق لیسانس شریف داره جلوئ تره حتی 24سالگی  بره دانشگاه

----------


## hamed_habibi

​انگار یک سریا تو این دنیا باید تاخر عمر تو سختی باشن  خواست خداس واقعا خدا نمیخواد یا نمیتونه این همه مردم فقیر بدبخت سیر کنه؟انگار دلش نمیخواد پس بدونید درصورت تلاشم باز باید خدا بخواد...

----------


## hamed_habibi

> درک می کنم...
> البته که فراموش هم نمی کنم که قبل از اینکه متن اون پستتون رو پاک کنید گفتید که عذر خواهی خواهید کرد اگر من کارنامه بزارم...
> من هنوز از لحن و طرز صحبتتون توی اون پست ناراحتم..
> 
> و مشتاقانه منتظر عذرخواهیتون خواهم بود.


​دوست عزیز تواین انجمن پره کارنامه رتبه های برتره حتی 1رقفمی 2رقمی  اینکه شما سوابق تحصیلیی برادرتو نداری عجیب نیست؟یعنی ی بالرم ندیدی؟خب میتونی زنگ بزنی بگی شماره پرونده ینارو پیامک کن  برم کارنامتو بردارم نامحرمی مگه؟

----------


## mahmood2020

> بیش از 220 روز دیگه تا کنکور 99 وقت دارید
> اگر با برنامه دقیق و هدفمند بخونید، هر رتبه ای کاملا در دسترسه، هر رتبه ای


منی که 5 بار کنکور دادم این حرفو با جون و دل تایید می کنم
بچه ها هر روز به اندازه کافی وقت بذارید و درس بخونید آخر شب هم اگر خواستید برید اینترنت
ولی خواهشا وقت تلف نکنید که مثل من پشیمون میشید
مطمِئن باشید یه ماه دیگه میگید کاشکی از اول آذر شروع کرده بودم

----------


## Cristiano

> مگه یه جوون که پول نداره چیکار داره انجام بده جز درس خوندن برای کنکور؟یه عده میرن گشت و گذار که پول دارن،یه عده هم میشینن برای کنکور میخونن یه عده هم مثل من تنبلی میکنن و درست برای کنکور نمیخونن و سرگرم نت میشن
> من خیلی کارا میخواستم انجام بدم مخصوصا کارای هنری اما همشون سرمایه اولیه میخوان و بگیر نگیر داره،یعنی اگه کارت نگرفت پولت حروم شده.واسه اقایون نمیدونم ولی برای من که دخترم و مدرک خاصی ندارم فقط تو بازار کار هست مثل کار توی بوتیک که من پارسال سه ماه تابستون کار کردم بعدش زدم بیرون چون محیط بازار اصلا جالب نیست(شاید بعضیا دوست داشته باشن ولی مطمئنم خیلیا نمیتونن با فضای بازار کنار بیان)،پس تنها راهش موفق شدن تو کنکوره.حداقل دانشگاه رفتن از بیکار چرخیدن توی نت بهتره.


میفهمم چی میگی هر جا هم بخای بری کار کنی از صبح تا شب که تو‌یه بوتیک. باشی نهایتا بخاد یه میلیون بهت بده در کل هر جا بری کار کنی صاحب کارت میخاد حقتو‌هر جور شده بخوره دانشگاه رفتن هم فقط رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی خوبه باقی رشته ها اخرش میشه بیکاری و حسرت چارسال عمرت که هدر رفته با یه مدرک که باید قاب کنی بزنی به دیوار که فایده نداره واقعا کشور مسخره ای شده رو گنج خوابیدیم کل جوونا بیکارن دانشگاه هم خواستی بری تلاش کن یه جای خوب قبول شی یا دانشگاه های بورسیه یا رشته های پزشکی و پیرا

----------


## Cristiano

> قرار نیست همه رو بالای 80زد  اینجا پره از ادمایی که دارن تلاش میکنن شما قصد خوندن نداری پیام نزار رفیق.هرکس هزار باز بخواد میتونه کنکور بده 5سال 6سال باز ازاونی ک فوق لیسانس شریف داره جلوئ تره حتی 24سالگی  بره دانشگاه


این کارنامه ای که گزاشتی واسه سهمیه 5 درصده که فقط 63 هزار نفر دارنش توی مناطق اوضاع خیلی بیریخت از این حرفاست!خودتو گول نزن اگه جنابعالی قصد قبول شدن تو کنکور داشتی تا الان بعد از شیش هفت سال که کنکور دادی سرت به سنگ خورده بود و قبول شده بودی این که این همه وقت نرفتی دانشگاه افتخار نیس هر چیزی به وقت خودش خوبه شما بهتره سنتو از 20 سال به مقدار واقعی تغییر بدی و اول با خودت صادق باش بعد به فکر کنکور دادن برای n امین بار باش!تا وقتی که تو توهمی ده بار دیگم کنکور بدی به جایی نمیرسی

----------


## hamed_habibi

> این کارنامه ای که گزاشتی واسه سهمیه 5 درصده که فقط 63 هزار نفر دارنش توی مناطق اوضاع خیلی بیریخت از این حرفاست!خودتو گول نزن اگه جنابعالی قصد قبول شدن تو کنکور داشتی تا الان بعد از شیش هفت سال که کنکور دادی سرت به سنگ خورده بود و قبول شده بودی این که این همه وقت نرفتی دانشگاه افتخار نیس هر چیزی به وقت خودش خوبه شما بهتره سنتو از 20 سال به مقدار واقعی تغییر بدی و اول با خودت صادق باش بعد به فکر کنکور دادن برای n امین بار باش!تا وقتی که تو توهمی ده بار دیگم کنکور بدی به جایی نمیرسی


مصاحبه با رتبه 598 منطقه 3 کنکور تجربی 98 نظام قدیم - امیررضا گراوند

----------


## hamed_habibi

> این کارنامه ای که گزاشتی واسه سهمیه 5 درصده که فقط 63 هزار نفر دارنش توی مناطق اوضاع خیلی بیریخت از این حرفاست!خودتو گول نزن اگه جنابعالی قصد قبول شدن تو کنکور داشتی تا الان بعد از شیش هفت سال که کنکور دادی سرت به سنگ خورده بود و قبول شده بودی این که این همه وقت نرفتی دانشگاه افتخار نیس هر چیزی به وقت خودش خوبه شما بهتره سنتو از 20 سال به مقدار واقعی تغییر بدی و اول با خودت صادق باش بعد به فکر کنکور دادن برای n امین بار باش!تا وقتی که تو توهمی ده بار دیگم کنکور بدی به جایی نمیرسی


محض اطلاع تو دوست عقده ایی عزیزم میگم من 95 96 97 ازمنون دادم و 98محروم بودم  نشد کنکور بدم اینو گفتم فکتو باز نکنی عقده ها نداری هاتو با تهمت زدن انگ زدن ب اینو اون خالی کنی..اینکه تو پیگیر قبول شدن نشدن منی نشون میده انقدر بدیخت بیکاری ک میشینی  مردم دنبال میکنی فعلا برو سوادتو ببر بالا اول فرق رتبه در سهمیه عادی وایثار درک کن بعد تایپ کن کاش نت رو تو روستاها ببندن  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> مصاحبه با رتبه 598 منطقه 3 کنکور تجربی 98 نظام قدیم - امیررضا گراوند


​چشمات باز کن نگا کن رتبه در منطقه سه 598 ادم بی دست پا شه ولی دروغ گو مریض روحی مث تو نشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

> این کارنامه ای که گزاشتی واسه سهمیه 5 درصده که فقط 63 هزار نفر دارنش توی مناطق اوضاع خیلی بیریخت از این حرفاست!خودتو گول نزن اگه جنابعالی قصد قبول شدن تو کنکور داشتی تا الان بعد از شیش هفت سال که کنکور دادی سرت به سنگ خورده بود و قبول شده بودی این که این همه وقت نرفتی دانشگاه افتخار نیس هر چیزی به وقت خودش خوبه شما بهتره سنتو از 20 سال به مقدار واقعی تغییر بدی و اول با خودت صادق باش بعد به فکر کنکور دادن برای n امین بار باش!تا وقتی که تو توهمی ده بار دیگم کنکور بدی به جایی نمیرسی


من انقدر شرف دارم ک باوجدد داشتن سهمیه میخوام بدون سهمیه برم دانشگاه ولی هرگز جار نمیزنم اینو بعد چند بار حرف مفت زدن ب تو گفتم تا بدونی همه مث خودت نیست تو شانس منو داشتی الان  ده باره رفته بودی دانشگاه اما اون پولی ک با سهمیه و پزشکی دربیاد از نون دزدی نجس تره

----------


## Cristiano

> محض اطلاع تو دوست عقده ایی عزیزم میگم من 95 96 97 ازمنون دادم و 98محروم بودم  نشد کنکور بدم اینو گفتم فکتو باز نکنی عقده ها نداری هاتو با تهمت زدن انگ زدن ب اینو اون خالی کنی..اینکه تو پیگیر قبول شدن نشدن منی نشون میده انقدر بدیخت بیکاری ک میشینی  مردم دنبال میکنی فعلا برو سوادتو ببر بالا اول فرق رتبه در سهمیه عادی وایثار درک کن بعد تایپ کن کاش نت رو تو روستاها ببندن





> شما انقدر بی سوادی ک هنوز نمیدونی کارنامه کنکور یعنی چیپس دهنتو ببند و درضمن لعنت بر پدر مادر دروغ گو حله؟ من 6بار کنکور دادم  
> دکتر جحان نابغعه با سواد باهوش دقت کنی نوشته رتبه در سهمیه و ی رتبه در منطقه سه داده منطقه سه شده 598 منطقه ایثار شده 404
> درضمن من 20 نیستم 21 ام..گفتم بدونی ازتو امثال تو ترسی ندارم.


یه بار میگی 6 بار کنکور دادی 21 سالته از اونور میگی سه بار کنکور دادی یه سال محروم بودی اینجا میگی 6 بار کنکور دادی؟!خودتم بر پدر و مادر خودت لعنت میفرستی :Yahoo (94):  برگ اول شناسنامتو رو کن عمویی ببینم چن سالته :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Cristiano

> محض اطلاع تو دوست عقده ایی عزیزم میگم من 95 96 97 ازمنون دادم و 98محروم بودم  نشد کنکور بدم اینو گفتم فکتو باز نکنی عقده ها نداری هاتو با تهمت زدن انگ زدن ب اینو اون خالی کنی..اینکه تو پیگیر قبول شدن نشدن منی نشون میده انقدر بدیخت بیکاری ک میشینی  مردم دنبال میکنی فعلا برو سوادتو ببر بالا اول فرق رتبه در سهمیه عادی وایثار درک کن بعد تایپ کن کاش نت رو تو روستاها ببندن





> من انقدر شرف دارم ک باوجدد داشتن سهمیه میخوام بدون سهمیه برم دانشگاه ولی هرگز جار نمیزنم اینو بعد چند بار حرف مفت زدن ب تو گفتم تا بدونی همه مث خودت نیست تو شانس منو داشتی الان  ده باره رفته بودی دانشگاه اما اون پولی ک با سهمیه و پزشکی دربیاد از نون دزدی نجس تره


تو اینقدر بیشرفی که پاش برسه از سهمیه ات استفاده میکنی و با همین سهمیه میری دانشگاه البته اگه به اون مرحله برسی :Yahoo (94):  چون تو مث مار و پله میمونی تا پله ی 99 میری بازم نیش میخوری میرسی سر پله ی اولت هر ادم عاقلی بود تا الان صد بار شکست خورده بود حداقل یه بارش درس عبرت شده بود براش افتخارم میکنی شیش هفت ساله پشت کنکوری :Yahoo (94):  از دوران امیرمسعودی تو داشتی کنکور میدادی یه زمانی رو اون تعصب داشتی میخواستی باهاش شاخ غول بشکنی :Yahoo (94):  حالا کجاس امیرمسعودی تا ببینه حال و روزتو.سال 99 هم میاد و تو کنکور میدی تهش روسیاهیش میمونه واسه خودت

----------


## Cristiano

> دوست عزیز شما واقعا مریضی اول کارنامه رو ی توضیح بده ببینیم چشمات میبینه وفرق رتبه در سهمیه عادی و ایثار میدونی یانه  
> کاش بااین ادعا از دهاتای  استان فارس ک توش زیست میکنی یه سر میومدی  میدیدمت برگه شنا نامه هم نشونت میدادم..اسکرین شات پیاماتو دارم به وقتش


همین رتبه به وقتش قبولیا رو تو سهمیه 5 و منطقه 3 بین دانشگاه ها جا به جا میکنه.ضمن اینکه من شیرازم نمیدونم تو از کدوم دهات استان البرز باشی!ده ساله نشستی داری کارنامه های اینو اونو دید میزنی در حالی که خودت اگه عرضه داشتی کارنامه ی خودتو میزاشتی نه اینکه یه کارنامه که درصدای بالایی زده بزاری جلوت و بگی تو هم میتونی اینا رو بزنی تو اگه میخاستی قبول شی و عرضه ی زدن این درصدا داشتی این همه سال پشت کنکور نمیموندی.عمر خودت گذاشتی پای دیویدی امیرمسعودی اومد چند تا چرت وپرت گفت جوگیر شدی فک کردی کنکور به همین راحتیاس.تو کنکور 1400هم میاد و هنوز پشت کنکور نظام جدید موندی بعد این همه سال که پشت کنکور نظام قدیم موندی :Yahoo (94):  بیشتر از این خودتو ضایع نکن تو مال کنکور قبول شدن نیستی میخاستی بشی تو قدیم شده بودی جدید هم بدتر از قدیمه همونم عرضه میخاد که تو نداری!

----------


## Cristiano

[QUOTE=hamed_habibi;1555889]


> یه بار میگی 6 بار کنکور دادی 21 سالته از اونور میگی سه بار کنکور دادی یه سال محروم بودی اینجا میگی 6 بار کنکور دادی؟!خودتم بر پدر و مادر خودت لعنت میفرستی برگ اول شناسنامتو رو کن عمویی ببینم چن سالته[/QUOTE
> ​


......

----------


## Cristiano

> [QUOTE
> ​نه 6بار کنکور ندادم خیالت تخت ..چشم برگه صحفه اول برات میفرسم ولی توام برو اخرشناسنامه و نام پدرتو بخون شب خوش


به قول خودت لعنت بر پدر و مادر دروغ گو خودت گفتی که 6 بار کنکور دادی از بس که کنکور دادی ‌دیگه خودتم حرفای خودت یادت نمیاد شناسنامتم بزار اینجا همه ببین فسیل شدی بدخت خدا تو سرزده ی کنکوری تو صبح تا شبم بشینی پای کتابای نظام جدید بازم هیچی نمیشی چون خلایق هر چه لایق تو لیاقت هیچی نداری اگه داشتی بعد این همه سال پشت کنکور موندن تاحالا به یه جایی رسیده بود خدا خر دید که شاخش نداد حکایت توئه تو از الاغم بی مصرف تری حداقل اون یه باری میبره تو یه بار اضافی هم انداختی رو دوش ننه بابای بدبختت

----------


## Cristiano

> درضمن لعنت بر پدر مادر دروغ گو حله؟ من 6بار کنکور دادم


به قول خودت لعنت بر پدر و مادر دروغ گو خودت گفتی که 6 بار کنکور دادی از بس که کنکور دادی ‌دیگه خودتم حرفای خودت یادت نمیاد شناسنامتم بزار اینجا همه ببین فسیل شدی بدخت خدا تو سرزده ی کنکوری تو صبح تا شبم بشینی پای کتابای نظام جدید بازم هیچی نمیشی چون خلایق هر چه لایق تو لیاقت هیچی نداری اگه داشتی بعد این همه سال پشت کنکور موندن تاحالا به یه جایی رسیده بود خدا خر دید که شاخش نداد حکایت توئه تو از الاغم بی مصرف تری حداقل اون یه باری میبره تو یه بار اضافی هم انداختی رو دوش ننه بابای بدبختت

----------


## Phatums

*[QUOTE=Cristiano;1555936]




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


......


به شما چه ربطی داره که بخواد کنکور بده یا نه؟
بفکر زندگی خودت باش (:*

----------


## hamed_habibi

[QUOTE=Phatums;1555946]*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Cristiano



به شما چه ربطی داره که بخواد کنکور بده یا نه؟
بفکر زندگی خودت باش (:


این روانیه بخدا ولش کن باهمه دعوا داره مدیر گفت جوابش نده*

----------


## Wild Rose

تاپیک بسته شد .

----------

